# Secondary and Primary springs?



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I'm assumeing that the different colors are different spring tentions. So what is the bennefit of changing them. What do they actually do? What is the dif.between the sec and prim springs?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Grab some popcorn or something, here's almost everything you want to know about clutching and springs!

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4142


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

LMAO I like the pop corn comment. I tried searchin the that but couldnt find it. The secondary effects low end torque does that mean the primary effects the top end speed? Is the higher stall mean the rpms r higher before the tires start to turn? By changing springs and loosing top end would a carb kit give it back?


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Assuming the Brutes are like the Can-Ams and sleds and not a constant tension set up: (I am not familiar with the Brutes)


The weights in the primary generate force against primary trying to close it. 

The primary spring works against the force applied by the weights.

Increasing the initial spring pressure means the weights must spin faster before generating enough force to overcome the spring force which means the engagement will be at a higher rpm.

Increasing the spring force also reduces the force of the weights throughout shiftout which raises your shiftout rpms.

The secondary spring applies force to the secondary trying to keep it closed.

The helix also increases this force when load is applied. This is why your shiftout rpm under heavy throttle is higher.

The weights in the primary must not only generate enough force to overcome the primary spring but also the secondary spring and helix.

Once the weights in the primary generate enough force to overcome the secondary and cause it to shift, the clamping force applied to the belt is controlled by the secondary.

The idea is to set the "belt pinch" necessary with the secondary and then adjust the primary to achieve the desired shiftout.

Basically, it is a balancing act between the primary and secondary.







All else being equal:


Heavier weights or weaker primary spring equals lower engagement and shiftout.

Lighter weights or stiffer primary spring equals higher engagement and shiftout.

Stiffer secondary spring equals more belt pinch and higher shiftout.

Weaker secondary spring equals less belt pinch and lower shiftout.

The helix also effects the function of the secondary but it's effect increases with load.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

The shape and center of mass of the weights also has an effect on engagment and shiftout.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

:greatgooglymoogly: MAN THAT GUY IS GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*please search the appropriate forums before posting questions. We have almost every question you can ask already answered in the kawi section.*


----------

